# Hertz rentals for Uber has gone up.



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

So tomorrow (or later on today since it's after midnight) my 28 days with my hertz rental is up. So I make another reservation to pick up another car after I drop off the old one. And i was surprised when the total said $241 instead of $205. Then a few minutes after I completed the reservation online I get this email from Uber saying the price is going up effective September 5th. I'm guessing since enterprise is out that means hertz is the only rental car place for Uber so there raising the price? Or is it something else?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> View attachment 155465
> So tomorrow (or later on today since it's after midnight) my 28 days with my hertz rental is up. So I make another reservation to pick up another car after I drop off the old one. And i was surprised when the total said $241 instead of $205. Then a few minutes after I completed the reservation online I get this email from Uber saying the price is going up effective September 5th. I'm guessing since enterprise is out that means hertz is the only rental car place for Uber so there raising the price? Or is it something else?


EVERYTHING HAS GONE UP !

EXCEPT DRIVERS PAY !

UNSUSTAINABLE !


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> View attachment 155465
> So tomorrow (or later on today since it's after midnight) my 28 days with my hertz rental is up. So I make another reservation to pick up another car after I drop off the old one. And i was surprised when the total said $241 instead of $205. Then a few minutes after I completed the reservation online I get this email from Uber saying the price is going up effective September 5th. I'm guessing since enterprise is out that means hertz is the only rental car place for Uber so there raising the price? Or is it something else?


What market do you drive in?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yup you got a pay cut...


That hertz rental is getting mighty awfully close to what i'm paying to rent a taxi...

I can get a taxi for 48 work hours (4 12 hour shifts) for $264

Normally i do 3-4 shifts a week and i'm at $198 or 264 in car rentals...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It's the new app-based sharecropping...the new American way!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> It's the new app-based sharecropping...the new American way!


I make good money sharecropping in a taxi...

Start at 20:30ish to 21:05 (depending on when cars get returned) I virtually always pay off my rental/my average gasoline use by 00:00 Am and by 07:30 i'm at +$110-$200 (usually around +$150) Then i turn around and head for the shop.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> View attachment 155465
> So tomorrow (or later on today since it's after midnight) my 28 days with my hertz rental is up. So I make another reservation to pick up another car after I drop off the old one. And i was surprised when the total said $241 instead of $205. Then a few minutes after I completed the reservation online I get this email from Uber saying the price is going up effective September 5th. I'm guessing since enterprise is out that means hertz is the only rental car place for Uber so there raising the price? Or is it something else?


I'm assuming that includes insurance with zero deductible?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yup you got a pay cut...
> 
> That hertz rental is getting mighty awfully close to what i'm paying to rent a taxi...
> 
> ...


So the expenses are aligned with the taxis yet the pay is about 5 to 6 Times LESS THAN< a Taxi? What about insurance? Is there zero deductible or will they let you pay off any "damage" over a period of time like a taxi company would or does that need to be paid fully before re activating you?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I make good money sharecropping in a taxi...
> 
> Start at 20:30ish to 21:05 (depending on when cars get returned) I virtually always pay off my rental/my average gasoline use by 00:00 Am and by 07:30 i'm at +$110-$200 (usually around +$150) Then i turn around and head for the shop.


I'm glad some people are able to make it doing this.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I'm glad some people are able to make it doing this.


There's a reason It says "Taxi" under my name and not UberX...

I have 2 sedans that are uberX elegible for Orlando and i'm still renting a taxi cause the pay is so much better.

A 2010 Ford focus

2003 dodge Neon (I kid you not this vehicle is STILL uberX eligible in Orlando)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yup you got a pay cut...
> 
> That hertz rental is getting mighty awfully close to what i'm paying to rent a taxi...
> 
> ...


Price of EVERYTHING is going up.

Except Uber Drivers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

2Cents said:


> I'm assuming that includes insurance with zero deductible?
> 
> So the expenses are aligned with the taxis yet the pay is about 5 to 6 Times LESS THAN< a Taxi? What about insurance? Is there zero deductible or will they let you pay off any "damage" over a period of time like a taxi company would or does that need to be paid fully before re activating you?


I had an accident in a company taxi...

Hit and run at a red-light..

Needed towed, like $2,500 in damage, no other driver to go after,

Not only did they not charge me a deductible,
Not only did they not charge me for the tow,

They also gave me $21.60 off my daily lease because i spent 3 hours dealing with OPD, safety, and the tow company.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I had an accident in a company taxi...
> 
> Hit and run at a red-light..
> 
> ...


wow nice. Driving for uber as anything but a side gig (I drove enough yesterday to buy a 32" tv for the bedroom without feeling guilty about it) is nuts. There is just not enough money in it.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yup you got a pay cut...
> 
> That hertz rental is getting mighty awfully close to what i'm paying to rent a taxi...
> 
> ...


Pay $264 cash upfront for only 48 hours? Is that 48 online hours? How is it tracked without an app?


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

2Cents said:


> I'm assuming that includes insurance with zero deductible?


Yeah it includes insurance but with a $1000 deductible



2Cents said:


> What market do you drive in?


I drive in the San Francisco market mostly. Sometimes I drive in the Modesto market but it doesn't pay well there.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Today at a Boston Uber office, the rep said the dropping of Enterprise may not be permanent, that Uber may reassess later.

I don't quite believe that.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> Yeah it includes insurance but with a $1000 deductible
> 
> I drive in the San Francisco market mostly. Sometimes I drive in the Modesto market but it doesn't pay well there.


So that's Jame's Rivers insurance with $1000 deductible, not the rental car company?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Eesoso said:


> Pay $264 cash upfront for only 48 hours? Is that 48 online hours? How is it tracked without an app?


Well let me splain this to you...

I said before 4 12 hour shifts, that got missed...

Sunday i walk in and sign out a cab for 12 hours, it's due back 12 hours later (I owe $66 at the end to the company)
Wednesday i walk in and sign out a cab for 12 hours, it's due back 12 hours later (I owe $66 at the end to the company)
Thursday i walk in and sign out a cab for 12 hours, it's due back 12 hours later (I owe $66 at the end to the company)
Friday i walk in and sign out a cab for 12 hours, it's due back 12 hours later (I owe $66 at the end to the company)

So yes... but no...

the TOTAL owed on 4 twelve hour shifts is $264. Which is 48 hours of time with the car...

4 12 hour shifts across the course of a week is a lot of working time i have the car for... A LOT... It's enough to make a living on to be quite honest with you.

4 12 hour shifts is usually in the $1000+ range (excluding september... september sucks)
Take $264 out for rental, like $80 or so in gas, and 40 or so in tolls..

1000
-264
-80
-40

$616+ in profit for 48 hours or $12.83ish an hour in profit


----------



## Cara (Sep 10, 2017)

Question about Hertz... can you rent the car in one city, drive for Uber in that city, and then drive out of state to another city for a weekend and drive for Uber and then return to originating city? I have an upcoming trip and if I can work while there that would be great but I'll have to use my rental.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cara said:


> Question about Hertz... can you rent the car in one city, drive for Uber in that city, and then drive out of state to another city for a weekend and drive for Uber and then return to originating city? I have an upcoming trip and if I can work while there that would be great but I'll have to use my rental.


You can with lyft i hear...

Uber however you cannot, it takes so long to switch markets that any trip less than *30 days* your better off not switching.


----------



## JimGreen (Aug 28, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> View attachment 155465
> So tomorrow (or later on today since it's after midnight) my 28 days with my hertz rental is up. So I make another reservation to pick up another car after I drop off the old one. And i was surprised when the total said $241 instead of $205. Then a few minutes after I completed the reservation online I get this email from Uber saying the price is going up effective September 5th. I'm guessing since enterprise is out that means hertz is the only rental car place for Uber so there raising the price? Or is it something else?


Maven Gig also provide rental vehicle for ridesharing;
The weekly rate starting from $189/week, includes unlimited miles, maintenance, insurance.
Available in San Diego, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Phoenix, Boston and Washington, D.C. now.
Good luck!


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

For Maven Reserve (28 day block reservation in Los Angeles and San Francisco), a maximum of 1,250 miles for the 28-day reservation is included.

All other Maven reservations include a maximum of 180 miles per reservation day. That means you can drive up to 180 miles during the course of a 24-hour reservation period and not get charged extra. For every 24-hour period you will be charged $.42 per mile (plus applicable taxes) beyond 180 miles.

https://www.mavendrive.com/#!/faq


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Eesoso said:


> For Maven Reserve (28 day block reservation in Los Angeles and San Francisco), a maximum of 1,250 miles for the 28-day reservation is included.
> 
> All other Maven reservations include a maximum of 180 miles per reservation day. That means you can drive up to 180 miles during the course of a 24-hour reservation period and not get charged extra. For every 24-hour period you will be charged $.42 per mile (plus applicable taxes) beyond 180 miles.
> 
> https://www.mavendrive.com/#!/faq


That aint enough miles for Orlando LOL...

In 12 hours i can do 250-300 miles driving a cab,

And if i rent a cab by the week, it's 1750 miles.. A WEEK.. not a month.. A WEEK...

The mileage limit on that could easily be way WAY under what is needed.

Every one seems to WAY lowball what is needed for uber/lyft/taxis, not saying you will NEED 5,000 miles a month, but it's far from impossible.


----------



## JimGreen (Aug 28, 2017)

Eesoso said:


> For Maven Reserve (28 day block reservation in Los Angeles and San Francisco), a maximum of 1,250 miles for the 28-day reservation is included.
> 
> All other Maven reservations include a maximum of 180 miles per reservation day. That means you can drive up to 180 miles during the course of a 24-hour reservation period and not get charged extra. For every 24-hour period you will be charged $.42 per mile (plus applicable taxes) beyond 180 miles.
> 
> https://www.mavendrive.com/#!/faq


This mileage limitation was not for rideshare rental product(Maven Gig), it's for hourly rental(Maven city);
They are different.
If you register as a Maven Gig driver, there is no mileage limitation, maintenance and insurance are covered.
Here is the link:
http://m.onelink.me/d8ecda26


----------

